# Everybody is acting weird!



## BlueMoonFarms (Nov 25, 2013)

Ok...To start.
Issue #1: Snickers





This morning I found him covered in blood. Splattered against his head, side, and legs and I really wish I was exaggerating.
I freaked out, rushed him up to the house, washed him up, and found nothing...but a tiny little nick on his ear that would not stop bleeding...I had no clue a tiny little ear scratch would do that??? Horrifying.
Anyway, the long and short of it is that I think it was caused by his desire to breed the other does and then they finally had enough and turned on him. He is wethered...and has been for a while now.
He is six months old now, but even though hes been wethered he is still trying to breed them. Is this just a, he will learn, kinda thing? Or is there anything i can do to deter him from humping so he does not get bit again?
#2: Choochy...




Is electrifying the fence the only way to keep him in his pen?
He jumped the fence again this morning, although i think something may have spooked him into doing it because he landed in the sheep pen and hid inside there house.
#3: Annabel. 




She is suddenly terrified of my husband and I. Literally it took us ten minuets just to catch her to clip her into the fence and give her grain, and then when ever we walked near her she would try to bolt away. She has never done this before, never! You can see from the picture how friendly she is 

This all happened this morning.
And the only thing I can think of was that everyone freaked out from the smell of blood because of Snickers, *which also freaked me out* or they all freaked because of what ever my LGD's were roaring at last night.
So, what can I do? Should I just wait and see what happens? Or is there actually something I can do for my spooky herd?


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 25, 2013)

Goats being goats I guess.
Its hard to say what happened out there.


----------



## Jered Norris (Nov 30, 2013)

Word of advice keep blood stop powder or cayenne pepper at hand to stop the bleeding. I also agree with alsea1 goats will sometimes act like goats.


----------



## secuono (Nov 30, 2013)

Flour can also be used to stop blood.


----------



## Jered Norris (Nov 30, 2013)

I have tried flour and the goat I used it on ended up having an infection. Cayenne pepper is semi anti bacterial and so is most blood stop powders


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 2, 2013)

Very good to know! Thank you 
It also took my husband up until yesterday to regain Anne's trust. We still have no clue why she was suddenly terrified of him.


----------



## Jered Norris (Dec 2, 2013)

Sometimes if you leave them alone for to long they lose their trust in you.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 2, 2013)

Jered Norris said:


> Sometimes if you leave them alone for to long they lose their trust in you.


Except we go down twice every day with rittz crackers and spoil them?


----------



## Jered Norris (Dec 2, 2013)

Well I think he is probably smelling a new scent on you. one of my nubians doesn't like it when I go and help out with the goats at the zoo and end up coming home smelling like nigerian dwarf goats or when my sister wears strong perfume. Are they showing any abnormal signs of illness? When did they get their last check up?


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 3, 2013)

Jered Norris said:


> Well I think he is probably smelling a new scent on you. one of my nubians doesn't like it when I go and help out with the goats at the zoo and end up coming home smelling like nigerian dwarf goats or when my sister wears strong perfume. Are they showing any abnormal signs of illness? When did they get their last check up?


She was just bred, and sometimes my husband does work at the state officers horse barn so that could be it?
The vet was here at the beginning of the month to give shots so i dont think its illness? Unless shes reacting to the shot somehow?


----------



## Jered Norris (Dec 3, 2013)

She is probably a little sensitive to human hands after she got bred and goats usually don't like the smell of horses my dad owns a small stables on the farm and the goats don't really want anything to do with it.


----------



## BlueMoonFarms (Dec 3, 2013)

Jered Norris said:


> She is probably a little sensitive to human hands after she got bred and goats usually don't like the smell of horses my dad owns a small stables on the farm and the goats don't really want anything to do with it.


That is good to know  thank you!


----------



## Jered Norris (Dec 3, 2013)

Your welcome. If you have any problems contact me and I will help out. I know quite a bit about goat care because I read veterianary maganizins and help out veterinarians in the area.


----------

